# KZOR - Juice reviews



## Spyro (4/1/18)

*KZOR - Chimp, 1mg nic.*






_*Settup used:*_
OBS engine nano.
Coil master Fused Clapton at 0.41 Ohms
Cotton Bacon to wick
Hotcig R150 powered by two fully charged Sammy 30Q's
The wick was rewicked 2 days prior to the review and only the juice in question has been pumped through the tank
This is based on the 4th full tank to go through the OBS which I believe has allowed the cotton to break in nicely.
Wattage: 50W

_*Flavour:*_ A relatively basic flavour profile with a complex mouth feel. As described by the label: "Banana Milk".
By no means is this a ripe banana, or at least from what I'm experiencing. On the inhale I don't taste all that much banana but rather an intense candy. Something I would probably relate to a liquified wine gum. I also taste some marshmallow or at least what I would describe as marshmallow - perhaps this is the milk, I taste no "milk" but I definitely get a rounded and smooth mouth feel, very creamy and leaves me wanting a little more with each hit, something I generally find to be lacking in a lot of juice. On the exhale I get a lovely intense banana candy that can only be described as a banana candy. the flavour is intense yet not overwhelming. It's very sweet and I don't think I'd be telling the truth if I said I could taste anything other than this bad boy right here...




_*
Does it give me vapers tongue?*_ Absolutely not. I have gone through 25 of my 30ml purchase in around a week, often filling the tank with the same juice as soon as it is finished.

_*Is it an all day vape?*_ Well, I could vape it all day for sure, but for an everyday-all-day-vape it's a little too sweet to not have in rotation. I find two or three tanks worth is as much as I can handle before needing to switch it up. It has a very low nicotine content and this means I can vape continuously without experiencing any nausea.
_*
Throat hit?*_ Little to none. As far as actual throat hit goes I'd say it's pretty much none existent. I do get a slight tingle on the back of my throat on the exhale, something I have only come to experience with Vape Mob Papasmurf. I enjoy this feeling quite a bit and so this gets a 0.2/5 for throat hit. 0 being no throat hit at all and 5 being so unbearable that it closes up my lungs.

_*Recommendation?*_ - Yes, I'd reccommend this juice to anyone who enjoys candy or banana candy flavours. If you are looking for a ripe banana this wont be it. If you enjoy banana candy, this is the best one I've tried to date. If you have not enjoyed banana candy in the past then this is not for you. There is no denying that this juice is a banana candy.
_*
Repurchase?*_ - Would I buy this Juice again? Absolutely, but I feel like I'll be trying the rest of the range before buying it again.

_*Price? *_- Is it worth the price? At R100 per 30ml for what I can only assume to be international flavouring, I'd say it's a fair price and I'd be happy to pay it again. As the quantity increases the price drops rather significantly and so I think anything over a 30ml purchase is definitely a win.

_*Extra notes:*_ I had a couple friends try out this juice to give me their opinions. The general consensus was that the juice is delicious. There was however one vaper who is not a fan of banana candy at all and didn't like the juice at all. He wouldn't take a third hit. So keep that in mind if you don't much like sweet or banana candy flavours. From the time I recieved the juice to the time I pulled into my driveway (around 15 minutes) I'd finished an entire tank.
_*
Final Thoughts:*_ All in all I would rate this juice as a 4.5/5. My only "reccommendation" would be to mellow down on the sweetness if possible - that way I could vape it for longer periods of time without being too overwhelmed by the sweetness. I am much more of a savoury than sweet tooth.

_*
Elephant in the Room:*_ Am I rating this juice highly because it originates from a forum member? I don't believe so, no. I ordered some sublime and after tasting it, I didn't take the bottle home. I cannot review that juice because of this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)

The following information applies to all three reviews which follow:

Local/International: Local
Purchased from: KZOR
Price: R90/30ml

VG/PG: 60/40
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Pico Resin with Melo 3 Mini
Coil: Commercial 0.3 ohm
Watts: 30W


*Butterbean*

Flavour Description: Butterscotch Pudding

My comment:
I enjoyed the butterscotch flavour, but something is lacking. Perhaps it would be better with a creaminess - perhaps mixed with custard?

Would I buy this juice again: No

*Lemer*

Flavour Description: Lemon Meringue

My comment:
This juice has a very weak flavour and I could hardly taste anything at all.

Would I buy this juice again: No

*EDIT:* 
@KZOR @Spyro @aktorsyl @Cornelius 
Since some people suggested that my device was to blame for not picking up flavour, I vaped Lemer again in the iJust 3, with commercial Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm coils. 
This time I did indeed pick up flavour, so you were right. 

However, the flavour is a strong lemon, with no sweetness i.e. no meringue. This is not how lemon meringue should taste. The joy of a lemon meringue (and believe me, I know, because it's my favourite cake!) is the combination of sweet and sour: sour lemon and sweet meringue.

Would I buy this juice: My answer is still no.



*Sublime*

Flavour Description: Lime IC Shake: Lime and Ice-cream blend

My comment: 
Delicious! The lime flavour is spot on and the sweetness level is perfect, which for me means that it’s not too sweet.

Would I buy this juice again: Definitely!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (6/5/18)

I think you need to pick up a direct lung device. I have a feeling your pico coils are hindering taste far too much  I've yet to have a "weak" flavour from the KZOR range.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/18)

Spyro said:


> I think you need to pick up a direct lung device. I have a feeling your pico coils are hindering taste far too much  I've yet to have a "weak" flavour from the KZOR range.



Maybe you're right @Spyro. Any suggestions? @BumbleBee if you have any suggestions could you please PM me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (6/5/18)

I'll have a think and get back to you @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aktorsyl (6/5/18)

Hooked said:


> Maybe you're right @Spyro. Any suggestions? @BumbleBee if you have any suggestions could you please PM me?


Didn't I see an iJust 3 in your vapemail? If so, that'd be great for DL hits, especially with the new mesh/netted coils they come with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (9/5/18)

The following information applies to all below:

Local/International: Local
Purchased from: KZOR
Price: R90/30ml
Nic: 3mg
Mod: GBox with Drop RDA - 7 wraps UK Flatwire SS316 Flaptons at 0.20 vaped at 230C
Charon TS 218 with Zeus Single coil 8 wraps UK Flatwire SS316 Flaptons at 0.33 vaped at 230C


*Groot*

Flavour Description: Grape Candy Treat

Comments:
I really like this one balance between Grape and sweetness, the best part though is an aftertaste like having sucked on a Grape sweetie. I would be very interested if there could be an 'Ice' version of this.

Would I buy this juice again: Absolutely

*BlueLagoon
*
Flavour Description: Bubblegum Shake

Comments:
This is what I have been looking for since I started vaping! Perfect Wimpy bubblegum milkshake, like they used to make years ago before messing up their own syrup. It is similar to TKO blue milk, but that one is a perfect duplicate of Steers bubblegum shake. If you like bubblegum milkshakes then you need to have BlueLagoon in your collection!

Would I buy this juice again: As soon as I think my GF will not try to murder me for getting more flavours!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (9/5/18)

aktorsyl said:


> Didn't I see an iJust 3 in your vapemail? If so, that'd be great for DL hits, especially with the new mesh/netted coils they come with.


Yip @Hooked you are missing out on a lot with the pico setup's. Consider a proper RTA or RDTA and stick that on the Pico, you might have a pleasant surprise with some of your less favourite juices.


----------



## aktorsyl (9/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> Yip @Hooked you are missing out on a lot with the pico setup's. Consider a proper RTA or RDTA and stick that on the Pico, you might have a pleasant surprise with some of your less favourite juices.


I don't necessarily agree that she'd be missing out by using an iJust 3 instead of an RTA. Yes, RTA's are better, but not everyone wants to build - and that's fine. The flavour from commercial coils are still on point (well, depending on which.. but the mesh coils are good).
RDA's are, as @Cornelius rightly said, flavour city. And very easy to build. But if you're not used to DL you might want to ease into it first

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darius1332 (11/6/18)

Local/International: Local
Purchased from: KZOR
Price: R90/30ml
Nic: 3mg
Mod: Wismec Rx2/3 with Peerless RDTA dual fused clapton kanthal at 0.47ohm



*Che-Che*

Flavour Description: Cherry Taffee

Comments:
Great medium sweet taste with a candy undertone and a rich cherry flavour without being overpowering. Smooth mouth feel that is good for an ADV - you won't tire of this one easily.

Would I buy this juice again: Absolutely

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

